# free bun ( male ) in the south ....



## Lokin4AReason (Dec 24, 2014)

I have this little guy ( about 12 wks old ) and he is full of energy ....

very playful and loves to run around =0)

brown bun w/ pick ear(s). white underneath along w/ his tail ...

has an awesome personality

just want him to go to a good home ... PM me for the detail(s)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 24, 2014)

Where are you?


----------



## Channahs (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in Arkansas. Look to your local rabbit rescue for help placing him. I hope he finds a bunderful furrever home.


----------

